# shaky and twitchy on weed? please post if you have had this!



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

I started smoking pot about 2 years ago kind of young, around the age of 15-16. I am now 17 and smoke somewhat regularly, but increasingly in the past. I have always got shaky trembling twitchyness when smoking. I have looked it up and there are a few other people I have seen with the same issue, and NOWHERE on the internet is there a clear answer to the reason for this. my question is have any of you with SA experienced this? I know it is not the weed cause when I smoke with friends none of them get it. usually when I am high I can make up some crazy good explanation for it that makes sense (to me at the time). But im now wandering if it is at all connected with SA or maybe just anxiety in general. I remember one time last year I got really stoned before work and I was twitching like crazy and had to go into work, it was one of the worst experiences of my life. The ENTIRE time I thought people knew I was twitching and were talking about it when I walked away. I think that night emotionally scared me. I think maybe that is why I have extreme SA with my co workers now. anyways not trying to get off topic bottom line....


Anyone else get the twitches / shakes / trembles?

please post below If i could find the cause for this then I could start to peice together my life, and figure out why im so messed up.Thank youuu.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Lemme break it down for ya

Weed=Sin
Sin=Devil
Devil=Evil
Evil=Monster
Monster=King Kong
King Kong=Gorilla
Gorilla evolves into......
Man=Fallen
Fallen is kinda like shaken
shaken=devil
devil=stop smokin weed

#Logic


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Lemme break it down for ya
> 
> Weed=Sin
> Sin=Devil
> ...


Not the answer I was looking for but thanks for the reply!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

BobbyByThePound said:


> #Logic


Says weed isn't the cause of the shaking and twitching, yet the only time he gets it, is when he smokes weed. LULZ

Op, it's the weed. I used to get like that too...


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Says weed isn't the cause of the shaking and twitching, yet the only time he gets it, is when he smokes weed. LULZ
> 
> Op, it's the weed. I used to get like that too...


never said its not the weed LULZ.

Please don't be immature, I really don't feel like dealing with your **** right now. Please create proper sentences.

OBVIOUSLY its the weed. I never asked if I should keep smoking or quit I was simply asking if anyone else has had the same issues before. It does not really happen anymore but it just sort of interests me.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to twitch like crazy when I was stoned


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Probably a side effect of excess dopamine in the Nigrostriatal pathway which is one of the major movement highways that are linked to other brain regions.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

You are definatly not the only one OP. It happens to me. My brother has SAD as well and the same thing happens... If I smoke by myself, in comfort, it usually doesn't happen though.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

JustSpitItReal said:


> my question is have any of you with SA experienced this? *I know it is not the weed* cause when I smoke with friends none of them get it.


Sorry, didn't mean to come off as immature but you did say you knew it wasn't the weed. And you're going to attack my grammar when your grammar is probably worse than mine. Come on dude. oke


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to come off as immature but you did say you knew it wasn't the weed. And you're going to attack my grammar when your grammar is probably worse than mine. Come on dude. oke


No, it was a misunderstanding in the wording I used. I was not trying to imply that the weed was not causing the twitching, but rather that THAT weed was not causing it. Meaning that its not laced or fudged with.

Anyways, awesome to hear other people with this same issue. Now I am hoping to find a way that I can enjoy the tree with others, and not have a twitch-fest =D


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

twitching/shaking is a pretty common side effect of smoking weed, especially if you were really high. it definitely doesn't mean it was laced with anything. as for avoiding it in the future...I'd say just take a few hits at a time and then give it a few minutes to see how it affects you. I know personally the times when I used to get twitchy were usually when I smoked a whole bunch thinking it wasn't doing much and then all of sudden it would hit me like whoaaaaaaa *twitchfest*


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> twitching/shaking is a pretty common side effect of smoking weed, especially if you were really high. it definitely doesn't mean it was laced with anything. as for avoiding it in the future...I'd say just take a few hits at a time and then give it a few minutes to see how it affects you. I know personally the times when I used to get twitchy were usually when I smoked a whole bunch thinking it wasn't doing much and then all of sudden it would hit me like whoaaaaaaa *twitchfest*


agreed, I had my worst twitches when snappin' a whole bowl at once, another thing I noticed is that if I smoke by myself then I take a few minutes to myself then I go talk to people I am normally fine, its only if i acquire the high in the presence of others.


----------

